# Suche eine SSD für mein System...



## derEinsteiger (21. August 2010)

*Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Erstmal mein System :

Asus P5Q SE2
Intel C2Q Q9650 
4 GB Ram
Gehäuse ist ein Coolermaster(denke da passt die Platte noch rein ? )
Aktuell nutze ich eine Samsung (500 GB) als Systemplatte,eine zweite davon dient für Bilder usw.

Auf der Systemplatte ist Win 7 (64) installiert,einige Programme,WoW,Starcraft und noch ein paar Spiele (aktuell ist die Platte nur mit 150 GB belegt).

Profitieren die Spiele auch von der SSD ? Ich tendiere eher zu einer größeren Platte (128 GB).Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben das man eine SSD nicht randvoll packen soll,ist da etwas dran ??


----------



## Junkie2003 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

was ist dein budget?
ja man sollte sie nicht ganz voll packen sondern so 10-20% freilassen(damit die zellen als puffer dienen für andere lösch und schreibvorgänge!)
Spiele laden schneller von der ssd und reduzieren das nachladen von texturen (bei wow zb.)
wenn du es ganz hochmodern willst schau dir die an 120GB OCZ Revodrive Series OCZSSDPX-1RVD0120OCZ PCIe - Computer Shop -
deutlich günstiger wäre die
128GB Crucial RealSSD C300 SATA3 6.4cm (2.5") Retail - Computer Shop -
ist die erste ssd mit nem sata 6gb chip.


----------



## derEinsteiger (21. August 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*



Junkie2003 schrieb:


> was ist dein budget?



300-350 € würde ich investieren wollen,wenn es natürlich günstiger geht dann ist das auch ok  

Benötige ich noch etwas für den Einbau ? (Kabel oder so ? )


----------



## Junkie2003 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

bei der crucial brauchste kabel wie für ne normale platte und nen einbaurahmen, weil die ja nur 2,5 zoll hat.
das revodrive is ja n pcie-karte und braucht nichts weiter


----------



## Kaki008 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Die Corsair Force F120 ist auch sehr zu empfehlen!
Und bei der ist ein Einbaurahmen beigelegt!


----------



## belle (21. August 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Mich haben bisher eigentlich nur die technischen Daten einer SSD-Serie überzeugt: OCZ Agility 2
Vorteile: Anbindung über SATA (falls kein Platz für PCIe Karte), sehr lange MTBF (2 Millionen Stunden, bed. erwartete durchschnittl. Lebensdauer), hohe Schreib- und Leseraten, relativ günstig.
Hier die 120er in 2,5 Zoll:
OCZ Agility 2 Extended 120GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2AGTE120G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die würde ich mir gerne als Systemplatte holen, wenn ich das Geld hätte (ist sogar schön passend in 3,5 Zoll) :
OCZ Agility 2 90GB, 3.5", SATA II (OCZSSD3-2AGT90G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## roheed (22. August 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Hey, 
da ich ja ne SSD mit Sandforce Controller habe (Corsair Force F80)
muß ich mittlerweile sagen, diese SSD ist mehr ein Papiertiger als wirklich sauschnell!

Hier hast mal nen Bench! Lesen ca. 150mb/s schreiben 60mb/s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd mir das ganze mal durch den kopf gehen lassen
und lieber eine Intel Postville nehmen. Die hat in der Praxis wohl bessere WErte.


----------



## hydro (27. August 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

@roheed


> Corsair Force F80@90GB + 2,5" RAID0


Die laufen aber nicht im Raid0 oder?!


----------



## roheed (27. August 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

nope, 
das betrifft nur meine 2,5" HDD...
Die SSD läuft allein.

ist vlt etwas verwierend  änder es glei


----------



## Liathan (30. August 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Also ich kann Belle nur zustimmen, habe selber die OCZ Agility 2 seit gut 2 Wochen und die rennt wir Hölle. Die Benchmarks waren auch nahezu identisch mit denen die so im Netz kursieren.


----------



## alexander02 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

@ roheed: dass kann aber echt nicht sein, dass die Corsair so langsam ist.
vielleicht hast du nebenbei was gemacht, gezock ?
oder sonstwas, aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da ist ja meine HDD schneller


----------



## roheed (1. September 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

nope, die SSD hatte ihre ruhe als ich die bench gemacht hab^^

Hab auch schon mit Corsair kontakt aufgenommen,
ist alles "normal"! ATTO schaf ich locker 260 mb/s read write werte
so wie auch von Corsair versprochen. 

Die ssd ist allerdings im alltag um welten besser als es alle Bench
zusammen vermuten lassen 
Da schauf ich auch schon mal bis zu 200mb/s

Der Sandforce kontroller verträgt sich noch nicht so wirklich mit den ganzen bench programmen.

@alex deine HDD ist niemals so schnell , du mußt den wichtigesten bereich betrachten und das ist der 4k teil
da kommst mit ner Hdd kaum über 2mb/s das macht die ssd um bis zu das zehn fache besser.
Seq. read/write ist mein raid laut den bench auch schnerller, die realität sieht allerdings anders aus 

Wie auch immer, ich möchte sie nicht mehr hergeben, 
so ne SSD ist schon ne feine sache. ich sag nur win7 in 15s bereit


----------



## alexander02 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

ja, mir war bewusst, dass meine HDD nicht an eine SSD rankommt  war nur so dahergesagt, weil ich die werte nicht glauben konnte.
Gestern habe ich mir auch eine Corsair Forse F120 bestellt, bei hardwareversand.
Ich freu mich schon richtig


----------



## roheed (1. September 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

ich denke das die 120 version nochmal ne ecke schneller ist 
als die kleiner 80 ssd...
wär nice wenn du dann auch paar bench posten könntst


----------



## alexander02 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

okey, werde ich machen wenns soweit ist.
aber Back to topic:
Meine empfehlung ist die Corsair Force serie von 40 - 240GB erhältlich
Die 120 Gb variante kostet momentan 266€ bei hardwarevesand.de
link zum shop: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Force SSD 120GB 6,4cm SATA II


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Die Corsair Force F120 ist absolut empfehlenswert :

Corsair Force 120 (F120) SSD review


Mfg


----------



## alexander02 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

so, hab vor 2 Tagen meine Corsair Force F120 SSD bekommen, und gleich paar games installiert und einen Benchmark laufen lassen.
Hier die ergebnisse. Der Benchmark wurde im leerlauf durchgeführt keine weiteren anwendungen waren offen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTA4 ladet jetzt sehr schnell, früher musste ich ca. 1 minute warten bis das spiel geladen hat und jetzt dauert das keine 15 sekunden.


----------



## roheed (5. September 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

an welchem controller hängt deine ssd?!
Auch wenn die werte ok sind, ist noch mehr drin!

Hier mein bench an nem Intel controller mit Intel treiber!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alexander02 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

ich glaub auch an einem Intel controller, ich kenn mich da aber nicht so aus.


----------



## roheed (5. September 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

hmm schwer zu sagen,
aber deinem screenshot zu urteilen hast sie entweder nicht an 
dem Intel Controller hängen oder du hast AHCI aus.

Auf jeden fall könntest da noch mehr rausholen, 
falls du das willst könn ma uns deine config mal genauer anschaun

mfg


----------



## derEinsteiger (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

So,nun ist es aktuell.Hatte noch andere Sachen zu erledigen 

Wie sieht es denn mit diesen Platten aus ?

ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - Corsair Nova 128GB SSD

ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - OCZ SSD 120GB SATA 2,5' Vertex 2 Extend.

ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - OCZ SSD 120GB SATA 2,5' Agility 2 Extend

Ist dort alles dabei was man braucht ?

Mein System :

Asus P5Q SE2
Intel C2Q Q9650 
4 GB Ram

 Drauf soll Win 7 ein paar kleine Programme und 2 Spiele.​


----------



## roheed (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

1. nova? auf keinen fall es sollte schon eine Force F120 sein
*2. Vertex 2 ? Perfekt kaufen*
3. Agility 2 ? ist auch ok, minimal langsamer als die vertex2


----------



## derEinsteiger (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Danke ! Dann werde ich mir diese Platte gleich bestellen und bin echt gespannt wie die abgehen wird..


----------



## roheed (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*



> Danke ! Dann werde ich mir diese Platte gleich bestellen und bin echt gespannt wie die abgehen wird..



Ein video sagt mehr als tausend worte XD
Bitte beschreibung beachten...

YouTube - Corsair Force F80 SSD Speedtest


----------



## derEinsteiger (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Das ist ja ein Traum  Da freut man sich ja schon drauf!


----------



## roheed (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

ähm, 
aber denoch kurz noch zwei sachen ...

1. dein online händler ist recht teuer, die Vertex kriegst auch locker 
für unter 200€

2. bist du dir sicher das du so eine "große" ssd brauchst?

Ich hab ne 90GB davon sind grad mal 30gb belegt...mach nicht 
den gleichen fehler XD


----------



## Gnome (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Was ich bei OCZ gehört habe, sollen die SSDs schnell kaputt gehen. Von vielen hört man, dass die nur wenige Tage halten und dann kaputt gehen. Ich würde auf den neuen SandForce Controller warten. Der 1200er ist wohl nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Für mich ist die Technik noch nicht ausgereift. Bevor man Mist kauft und alle Daten verliert ist auch nicht gut


----------



## roheed (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

normale HDD können auch einfach so verrecken.
Les dir mal die berichte von alternate durch über so manche HDD.
Da traust dich ja fast auch nichts mehr wenn man den 
berichten glauben schenkt.

Ich bin top zufrieden mit meiner Sandforce SSD.
Im großen und ganzen ein sehr gutes produkt.
Kinderkrankheiten sind nicht mehr auszumachen


----------



## slayerdaniel (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*



roheed schrieb:


> normale HDD können auch einfach so verrecken.
> Les dir mal die berichte von alternate durch über so manche HDD.
> Da traust dich ja fast auch nichts mehr wenn man den
> berichten glauben schenkt.
> ...



Korrekt, wenns danach geht kann alles aus dem Rechner einfach mal so abrauchen. Serienstreuung kann man nicht so leicht vermeiden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ich hab auch nicht von einer erhöten ausfall Quote in bezug auf den Sandforce Controller gehört. Klar kommt es vereinzelt zu Ausfällen, wie bei Grakas, Mainboards, Netzteilen.........auch. Also ich kann mit nicht über meine Corsair Force 120GB2 beschweren!


----------



## derEinsteiger (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*



roheed schrieb:


> 1. dein online händler ist recht teuer, die Vertex kriegst auch locker
> für unter 200€



Ja,das habe ich auch gesehen.Da suche ich mir noch was günstigeres raus.



roheed schrieb:


> 2. bist du dir sicher das du so eine "große" ssd brauchst?



Ja,lieber ein paar GB in Reserve haben

Jetzt habe ich in nem anderen Thread gelesen das es ein Sandforcecontoller sein soll und was von einer Trim Funktion.Hat diese SSD das ? Wenn ich mir schon eine kaufe dann soll es eine vernünftige sein.


----------



## roheed (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*



> Ja,das habe ich auch gesehen.Da suche ich mir noch was günstigeres raus.


Schau mal bei Alternate, Home of Hardware oder Mindfactory nach.
Die sind unter 200€. Und Casking nicht zu vergessen 



> Jetzt habe ich in nem anderen Thread gelesen das es ein  Sandforcecontoller sein soll und was von einer Trim Funktion.Hat diese  SSD das ? Wenn ich mir schon eine kaufe dann soll es eine vernünftige  sein.


Lol da ist aber einer informiert 
Ja aus diesem Grund hab ich dir die Vertex 2 oder Corsair Force empfohlen...

Die hat den Sandforce Controller und unterstützt die geheimnissvolle TRIM Funktion... Aber windows 7 ist voraussetzung!
*XP und Vista kann TRIM nicht*.


----------



## derEinsteiger (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Win 7 64 habe ich,wichtig ist nur das meine andere Hardware das unterstüzt  sprich mein MB.(bin jetzt nicht so der pro,deswegen die dummen Fragen)


----------



## roheed (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

ja wenn dein MB nicht älter als sagen wir... 4 jahre ist kann man trim aktivieren.
Die funktion stellt man im bios ein und nennt sich AHCI.

Bahnhof ? ^^


----------



## derEinsteiger (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*



roheed schrieb:


> Die funktion stellt man im bios ein und nennt sich AHCI.



Das habe ich schon im Forum gelesen 

Asus P5Q SE2
 Intel C2Q Q9650 
 4 GB Ram

Das ist mein System bzw mein MB


----------



## roheed (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

jo das sollte reichen ^^

Wichtig ist halt nur, dass man AHCI vor der installation von 
Windows anmacht. Es geht zwar auch nachträglich aber dann mußt wieder
in der Registry von windows rumbasteln.

Deshalb, SSD kaufen, auspacken XD
ganz wichtig, an einem SATA 2 port vom INTEL ICH10 Controller dranhängen.
Bios AHCI modus für den ICH10 Controller einschalten und dann erst Windows 7 drauf installieren.

EDIT::::
wie ich sehe, hat dein board nur SATA anschlüsse am Intel ICH10 Controller...
Also schon mal ein problem weniger^^


----------



## derEinsteiger (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Na super,dann steht dem ja nichts mehr im Wege und ich kann meine 2 anderen Platten dann als Datenspeicher nutzen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Natürlich, es bringt auch Vorteile wenn normale HDD im AHCI Modus laufen, also viel spass. Kannst dich ja wieder melden wenn du deine SSD hast.


----------



## roheed (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ich halte es zwar mehr für ein gerücht und einbildung als
nachweißbare mehrleistung aber man soll die SSD
anscheinend an den ersten port, sprich Sata PORT 0 bzw. 1 
dranhängen um die maximale Leistung zu erhalten. 

Deine HDD kannst problemlos neben der SSD betreiben. 
Du willst ja kein Raid machen oder?


----------



## derEinsteiger (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*



roheed schrieb:


> Du willst ja kein Raid machen oder?



Klingt bescheuert,aber was bedeutet das ?


----------



## lu89 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Das du die Daten auf 2 Platten verteilst. Dadurch bekommst du mehr Speed.


----------



## roheed (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

lol damit meine ich nicht die "raids" aus wow XD

Man kann 2 festplatten auch als "pärchen" laufen lassen. 
So werden die dateien gesplittet, die eine hälfte liegt auf
der einen HDD und die andere auf der 2 HDD. 
Beim laden werden die dateien wieder zusammengefügt.
Wo liegt dann der vorteil wirst du dich jetzt vlt fragen...
Hmm simpel ausgedrückt, da zwei HDD daten gleichzeitig laden
hast du theoretisch die doppelte geschwindigkeit.

Aber wie so oft im leben zeigt sich, das zwei arbeiter nicht
unbedingt doppelt so schnell sein müssen wie einer allein.
weil die 2 z.b. zuviel mit schwätzen beschäftigt sind lol

naja zurück zum thema. Kannst dich ja mal bei wiki über das thema RAID belesen.
Aber in deinem fall, weil du dich selber ja nicht als "profi" betitelt hast würd ich lieber die finger von lassen.

EDIT::::
Das thema ist recht komplex und auch nicht mal so leicht einzurichten parallel zu einer SSD.
Und neben dem vorteil der höheren Leserate, bringt ein RAID sehr viele weitere Nachteile mit sich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Alos ich hab das grad mal mit den SATA Ports überprühft, ich konnte keine Geschwindigkeits Unterschiede feststellen ob ich die SSD jetzt an dem Port 0 oder am Port 5 hängen hatte, war laut ATTO immer die gleiche Geschwindigkeit. Und wieder ein Mythos vernichtet!


----------



## roheed (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Man müsste sich halt auch mal die anbindung der SATA Ports 
an die Southbridge, sprich dem Sata controller anschaun. 
Aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das sich die verschiedenen Ports 
in der anbindung unterscheiden werden. Sind ja sicher alle parallel 
angeschlossen. Aber mit sowas kenn ich mich dann leider
auch zu wenig aus. Anderst siehts ja mit den PCI-e steckplätzen aus.
Die sind ja bekanntlich mit unterschiedlich vielen "lanes" an die 
NB bzw. CPU angebunden. Und dort macht es ja tatsächlich nen 
unterschied wo man seine PCI Karte einsteckt. Insbesondere die Grafikkarte.
thema pci-e 16x bis runter auf 1x


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Wenn aber beide 16 Lines haben müsste es auch egal sein. Kann seint das es einen Unterschied macht wenn alle SATA Ports belegt sind, weil ja alle den gleichen Hardware Interrupt belegen. Eigentlich auch nicht, der rotiert so schnell das es eigentlich egal ist wo das Laufwerk dran hängt.


----------



## PEG96 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Eigentlich hasst du recht. Aber irgendwie gibt es da manchmal trotzdem Geschwindigkeitsvor und Nachteile.


----------



## Dagoba (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Zum Thema Performance zu SSDs kannst du dich hier ausführlich erkundigen: SSD Datenblatt und Vergleich Online - ssd-test.de

Man kann direkt die Benchmark-Ergebnisse der einzelnen SSDs miteinander vergleichen. Das würde ich auf jeden Fall vor dem Kauf einer SSD tun!


----------



## roheed (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

@dagoba
naja aber auf der seite haben sie nicht mal eine SSD mit dem aktuellen Sandforce kontroller
die zur zeit unbestritten das maß aller dinge sind!

Und die Nova ist von vor vor, vor gestern^^
diese seite ist auch nicht schlecht, 
die hat auch die vertex 2 und Force serie getestet. 
Sowie auch die neue realSSD von crusial, auch schön zu sehen das
sie in der praxis kaum besser ist als alle anderen SSD mit weniger seq. Read/write.
Diese angabe ist in der praxis eh voll fürn Ars....^^

http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=30939


----------



## Holyhawk (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Hallo,

ich suche derzeit auch eine SSD und habe mich auch schon durch 2 Threads durchgelesen, jedoch sind noch ein paar Fragen und Unsicherheiten offen.

Erstmal mein aktuelles System:
Asus Ramapage Gene II
Core i7 920
Radeon HD 5870
6 GB Ram
Gehäuse: Lancool K62

Ich bin ziemlich zufrieden mit meinem PC aber die HHDs sind ma noch der absolute Flaschenhals und ehrlich gesagt finde ich es ziemlich bescheuert 400€ für ne Grafikkarte rauszuschmeißen aber bei ner SSD zu sparen.

Eigentlich wollte ich schon im Februar ne SSD aber da hatte mich das alles noch nicht überzeugt, seitdem scheint aber einiges passiert zu sein, hatte bisher auch keine Zeit mich wieder damit zu befasst.

Meine Frage, welche SSD würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ich möchte dort mein OS (Win 7 Prof. x64) , meine Programme und ein paar Spiele (nur die ich oft zocke, die anderen können auch auf der HDD rumgammeln ) drauf haben.

Geld bin ich schon bereit von 150 - 250€ auszugeben, da ich eher auf Qualität stehe und damit bisher besser fahre, also zu sparsam zu sein, is das kein Problem.

Habe schon bei Mindfactory nach der CorsairForce 120 gesucht, sie aber nicht gefunden. Allgemein stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich vor dem Kauf noch irgendwelche wichtigen Überlegungen anstellen muss.

Geht auch um den Einbau, in meinem K62 habe ich Halterungen für meine Festplatten, wo ich die reinpacke und dann schiebe ich sie ins Gehäuse, aber für ne SSD brauche ich ja noch einen Rahmen oder nicht? Der ist sicherlich nicht immer bei der SSD dabei, nehme ich mal an.

Ansonsten sollte mein Motherboard bzw. BIOS ja aktuell genug sein und ich sollte alle Vorraussetzungen erfüllen.

Nur mal ne Frage aus reinem Interesse, macht es Sinn 2 SSDs im Raid laufen zu lassen bzw. geht das? Will ich nicht machen das es bisschen zu teuer wird 2* ~ 150 bis 200 Euro auszugeben aber interessant finde ich es dennoch.

Grüße
Holyhawk


----------



## Junkie2003 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*



Holyhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche derzeit auch eine SSD und habe mich auch schon durch 2 Threads durchgelesen, jedoch sind noch ein paar Fragen und Unsicherheiten offen.
> 
> ...


raid ist blödsinn, weil keiner diese lese/schreibraten braucht im privaten bereich und dadurch magels trim und längere reaktionszeit mehr nachteile as vorteile hat.
ich persönlich finde auch lese und schreib werte eher 2ranging da ich die ssd al os platte nutze und mir da die reaktionsgeschwindikeit wichtiger ist als die schreib/leserate,bzw eine hohe leserate ist mir primär wichtiger als eine hohe schreibrate, weshalb ich mir anfang des jahres eine intel ssd ind meinen desktop gebaut habe! zum einbau, auch ohne einbaurahmen kein problem, kannst sie auch schräg hägen oder so einbauen, da keine beweglichen teile vorhanden sind die auf erschütterungen komisch reagiren!


----------



## Holyhawk (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Das war auch nur reine Neugier, mit dem Raid. Ich meine beim Programmstart bringt das doch sowieso nichts oder? Da ne SSD ja im 4k Bereich gerade der Kracher ist, und das im Raid nicht zur Geltung kommt. Jedenfalls habe ich das so mal gelesen, zumal ich auch kein Bock auf die Nachteile im Raid hätte.

Bin mir trotzdem noch nicht endgültig sicher was für eine SSD ich mir holen soll und das mit dem Einbauen ohne Rahmen, ich weiß das da keine Beweglichen Teile drinne sind aber wirklich gefallen würde es mir nicht, da könnte ich sie ja nur in den PC reinlegen, wäre keine Lösung für mich .


----------



## Junkie2003 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*



Holyhawk schrieb:


> Das war auch nur reine Neugier, mit dem Raid. Ich meine beim Programmstart bringt das doch sowieso nichts oder? Da ne SSD ja im 4k Bereich gerade der Kracher ist, und das im Raid nicht zur Geltung kommt. Jedenfalls habe ich das so mal gelesen, zumal ich auch kein Bock auf die Nachteile im Raid hätte.
> 
> Bin mir trotzdem noch nicht endgültig sicher was für eine SSD ich mir holen soll und das mit dem Einbauen ohne Rahmen, ich weiß das da keine Beweglichen Teile drinne sind aber wirklich gefallen würde es mir nicht, da könnte ich sie ja nur in den PC reinlegen, wäre keine Lösung für mich .


ne reinlegen is auch doofXD
ich hab meine mit kabelbinder an den hddkäfig gezurrt sodass man durch die scheibe sehen kann das eine ssd drinn ist!


----------



## Holyhawk (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Wäre vllt.auch eine Möglichkeit. Habe aber vorhin gelesen das man in den HDD-Käfig vom K62 auch SSDs reinbekommen, mit ein bisschen Arbeit. Muss ich mir mal in Ruhe anschauen, aber erstmal muss ich bestellen.

Weiß nur nicht welche . Irgendwie habe ich dein Eindruck die nehmen sich alle nicht viel. Wobei ich mittlerweile zum CorsairForce 120GB tendiere. Nur total doof das da keine Kabel dabei sind


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Also ich hab mir die Corsair Force 120GB2 vor 3 Wochen gekauft und muss sagen das war einer der besten Entscheidungen die ich je getroffen habe. Bei der Corsair ist ein Einbauramen dabei so das du sie ganz normal an einen HDD Platz befestigen kannst. Ich würde dir empfehlen nach dem Kauf win7 neu auf zu spielen, denn es müssen ein paar optimierungen im BS vollzogen werden die du sonst von Hand machen muss. Wenn du win7 neu aufspielst, auf die SSD, dann macht win7 das alles selber, da es von vornherein für eine SSD von Microsoft vorbereitet wurde.


----------



## Holyhawk (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ich habe deine Posts gelesen und bin schon total im Rausch  habe schon 2 Stunden alles mögliche durchgelesen, (den Link mit den Tests von den HDDs und SSD)s) und Anleitungen was man so alles einstellen muss.

Ich bastel ja gerne, den PC habe ich auch selber zusammengebaut auch wenn ich lange brauchte weil es das erste mal war. Aber immerhin geschafft und der Wechsel des GPU Lüfters hat mich 5 Jahre meines Lebens gekostet.

Werde mir die SSD nachher bestellen  mal schauen wann sie ankommt und jo, formatieren tue ich sowieso, geht eh sauschnell .


----------



## roheed (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

hey, 
hab grad deine Post überflogen...
denke das wichtigste wurde ja schon gesagt. 

Warum Mindfactory keine Corsair SSD verkauft ist mir auch schleierhaft^^
Dann mußt halt wo anderst kaufen. Ich kann z.b. noch Home of Hardware empfehlen.

Zu empfehlen wäre die Corsair Force SSD oder halt die Ocz Vertex 2.
Wie hulk schon sagte, bei corsair ist ein Rahmen für 3,5" dabei...
Sieht soweit auch recht schick aus und das ganze ist gut aufgeräumt.

Raid mit SSD bringt mehr nachteile als Vorteile. Daher finger weg. 
zudem merkt man kaum einen beschleunigungsvorteil.

Falls du nicht eh schon über mein performance video gestolpert bist
hier nochmal der link dazu. Beschreibung bitte beachten.
YouTube - Corsair Force F80 SSD Speedtest


So am rande...entlich mal einer der zugibt, 
fast 500€ für ne grafikkarte auszugeben aber bei
ner SSD rumzugeizen blödsinn ist ^^


----------



## Holyhawk (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Hey,

ja ich habe dein Video schon gesehen und find es ziemlich beeindruckend. Ja ich finde ne SSD ist einfach ne super Ergänzung, die auch am meisten Perfomance bringt. Sicher sind sie teuer, aber nur wenn man den GB/€ Preis sieht. Aber das ist ja gar nicht das entscheidende Kriterium finde ich. Ich kauf sie ja nicht weil ich Speicherplatzprobleme habe. Von daher ist es sicher nicht günstig aber es ist ein Preis, mit dem ich leben kann.

Habe die CorsairForce F120 nun bei Amazon bestellt, hat nun schlussendlich 219€ gekostet, bei Hardwareversand kostete sie morgen nur 207€ aber Abends auch 217€, die 10€ machen den Kohl aber auch nicht fett .

Morgen sollte sie ankommen, Kabel dafür kommen sicher erst Donnerstag oder Freitag an  Naja muss ich solange das DVD-Laufwerk abklemmen . Bin echt gespannt wie gut alles klappt.


----------



## Holyhawk (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

@roheed

Hab mal eine Frage, wo hast du den schicken Desktophintergrund her und die Anzeigen oben rechts, das ist doch nicht die Windows Toolbar oder (oder wie se heißt ). Finde ich alles echt schick.


----------



## roheed (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*



> Ich kauf sie ja nicht weil ich Speicherplatzprobleme habe


Entlich einer der den Sinn einer SSD erkennt 

1. Das hintergrundbild hab ich hier aus dem Forum 

Ich hoffe der urheber ist mir nicht böse das ich es hier nochmal für dich
uploade. (Das original gabs irgendwo unter Grafikkarten Bilder Thread).
_*Ich betone ausdrücklich das das Bild vom User "DaxTrose" stammt*__* und nicht mein werk ist!!!*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Doch das rechts oben ist die von vielen gehasste Sidebar nur sinnvoll genutzt 

Hier findest die geilen Sidebar Progs.... OrbLog


----------



## Holyhawk (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Hey danke. Muss Fernando Torres mal ne Weile als Hintergrund weichen . Um die Sidebar kümmer ich mich morgen, 2,5 Stunden Fußball in der Soccerhalle haben mich endgültig fertig gemacht. Ich kann nur noch schlafen (und vorher duschen ).

Btw. hatte ich auch ne gute alte GF 8800 GTS in meinem alten Rechner . Leider ist sie letztes Jahr am 30.12 gestorben . Sie wollte nicht mehr, aber sie hat mir gute Dienste geleistet.


----------



## roheed (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

nen kumpel von mir hat die 8800gts auch noch in seiner kiste 
Ich bin direkt von der GF 6800 auf die 9600gt umgestiegen XD

Tja und nu bin ich nach knapp zehn jahren wieder bei ATI gelandet.
habs aber nicht bereut sind tolle karten geworten die aktuellen ATI/AMD GPUs


----------



## Holyhawk (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ja ich bin mit meiner 5870 auch zufrieden, kann man nicht meckern. Aber eigentlich war ich immer Nvidiafan ;D. Mal schauen wie es in paar Jahren ausschaut.


----------



## Holyhawk (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Klasse,

DHL lieferte heute morgen aus, war keiner da, steht im Tracking nur "Empfänger unbekannt" und es wird zurück an Amazon gesendet. Einmal mit fähigen Leuten zusammen arbeiten . 

Anstatt es zu einer Packstation zu bringen und mir ne Nachricht zu hinterlassen, großartig.


----------



## derEinsteiger (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - OCZ SSD 120GB SATA 2,5' Vertex 2 Extend.

Diese habe ich bei meinem Händler in der City bestellt,kostet 199 € und soll diese Woche endlich kommen.Ich bin echt gespannt....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ja hab auch die Corsair F120GB genommen, da braucht man sich überhaupt keine Gedanken machen was man alles auf die SSD drauf packen soll. Nur hab ich vor 3 Wochen noch 299€ bezahlt und jetzt kostet sie nur noch 210€...aaarrrrggggg!!!!


----------



## KJaneway (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

hmm tja thats life. ich hab fürs notebook die OCZ Vertex 2 E genommen und im Desktop steckt ne Intel 80GB G2 drinne. Beide Platten sind sehr performant, wobei die OCZ die Nase vorn hat,


----------



## derEinsteiger (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

So,meine Platte ist drin.(der Händler wo ich sie gekauft habe hat sie mir sofort eingebaut) Jetzt habe ich nur ein Problem,die Platte wird unter Windows erkannt aber ich kann kein Win 7 drauf installieren.

Ich boote von CD dann kommt das Menü (das laden dauert komischerweise sehr lange) dann installiere ich auf die SSD.Danach kommt ein Neustart aber dann kommt ein Menü mit Win 7 und Win 7 Zurücksetzen.Ich habe die Bootreihenfolge geändert,1. CD 2. SSD aber es tut sich nix.Hat der Händler da mist gebaut ? bzw ist das Problem leicht zu beheben ? Ich würde morgen früh bei dem auf der Matte stehen und ihn um Hilfe bitten oder jemand hat von euch einen Tipp.

Ich habe ihm gesagt ich möchte Win 7 selber installieren da ich mal sehen wollte was so eine SSD kann.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ok, zieh mal den SATA Stecker von deiner HDD ab so das nur noch deine SSD und dein DVD Laufwerk dran hängen und dann versuchs noch mal.


----------



## roheed (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

hast du paralel noch ne hdd dran hängen wo windows drauf ist?!

könnt noch folgende tips geben.

1. Bios updaten
2. SSD allein an SATA bus hängen
3. evlt. mal sata auf IDE stellen


----------



## derEinsteiger (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*



roheed schrieb:


> hast du paralel noch ne hdd dran hängen wo windows drauf ist?!




Ja,habe ich noch dran.Daran liegt es ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Kann sein, also abziehen so hab ichs auch gemacht.


----------



## roheed (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

ja kann probleme machen!

Einfach abhängen und dann schau mer weiter. 
Um deine HDD kümmern wir uns dann später

EDIT::::
LOL @hulk, heut woll ma es aber wissen XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Zwei mal erste, hehehhe. Wird schwer mich wieder einzuholen!


----------



## derEinsteiger (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ok,dann ziehe ich beide HDD ab und nur die SSD dran.Dann änder ich  Bootlw. DVD und 2. dann die Vertex ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ah jo, genau aber du kannst auch gleich auf AHCI schallten im Bios ersparst du dir später es um zu stellen.


----------



## derEinsteiger (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ok,dann mache ich das jetzt mal und hoffe das alles klappt


----------



## roheed (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

jo sollte eigentlich...für windows 7 ist es eigentlich echt wurst ob man es 
auf eine HDD oder eine SSD installiert. Die probleme liegen idr. woanderst.
in deinem Fall vermutlich am/an der Bootloader(-partition) die auf deiner HDD liegt.


----------



## roheed (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

sry aber ich entfremde kurz mal deinen post ^^

@ Hulk 
schau mal die bench an... echt ne frechheit!

Das ist ne SSD von OCZ von nem Kumpel. 
Die hardware ist 99% gleich wie meine also q9450, 4gb ram, win7 Intel ICH9R Controller uvm...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier nochmal mein krängelnde Corsair 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:::

Und in CDM siehts noch schlimmer aus, allttaaa^^
echt zum kot*** weiß net was los ist mit der Corsair. 
Meine SSD in seinem System ist genauso schlecht wie bei mir.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Sag mal Roheed hast du mal deine Platte irgentwann formatiert?


----------



## roheed (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

hmm... höchstens "schnellformatierung" bei der windows installation. 
Aber sonst hab ich keine defrag oder formatierungs killer angewand 

Sieht bei mir fast so aus als ob alle zellen einmal beschrieben wurden 
und jetzt der typ. leistungseinbruch zu tragen kommt! Ich betone aber 
das ich se mir neu gekauft habe ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ne ne, ich hab das mal mit absicht gemacht alle Zellen mal vollgeschrieben da gibts kein Leistungseinbruch. Du hättest sie NICHT formatieren dürfen das ist ganz übel für die Force. Du hast nur eine Möglichkeit du muss sie wieder in den Fabrik Zustand versetzen und dann win7 noch mal neu installieren. Nicht formatieren und auch keine Pattition anlegen. Ich hab hir was für dich, das hir ist ein Starter Guide in deutsch von Corsair direkt nur für die Corsair Force Serie. Halte dich bitte genau daran aber erts musst du die SSD zurücksetezen das wird in dem Guide auch sehr genau beschrieben wie man das macht. Wenn du Fragen hast, kein Problem bin noch länger online. Hir der Link:
Corsair Force - Solid State Drive "SSD" - Starter Guide - The Corsair Support Forums


----------



## roheed (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

oha, nicht schlecht^^
ist ja aber auch recht neu der beitrag von elprincipal.

hmm muß ich mir mal überlegen ob ich das probier....
darf ich den ein SSD image über acronis wieder einspielen oder
muß ich von null weg installieren?! den dann kommt es nicht in frage.
so wichtig ist es mir dann auch nicht. im alltag merk ich "fast" nichts von 
der angezogenen handbremse  

ps. bin nur noch 5 min online also nicht wundern wenn ich erst morgen/später antworte


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ja Images kannst du wieder einspielen ist kein Ding. Noch 5 Minuten läuft bei dir ne Zeitschalltuhr wo man Geld rein Steck für 5 Minuten Surven? hehehehehhe


----------



## roheed (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

lol klar ^^ ich surf immer im internet kaffee ;.)

also bis später muß off


----------



## hwk (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ne Schnellformatierung bringt keine SSD um ^.-, vor allem da Windows bei der Installation immer mindestens ne Schnellformatierung macht :o


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Theoretich eigentlich nicht da nur der Bootsektor gelöscht wird aber es kann sein das, das Aligmend durch einander kommt. Also der Starpunkt ein HDD liegt wo anderster als bei einer SSD. Wenn der bei ner SSD mitten in einem Block anfängt wird beim schreiben immer von mitte des ertsen Blocks bis mitte des zweiten Blocks geschrieben. So jetzt mus der Controller nicht mit einem Block handhaben sondern immer mit zwei und das ist das Problem.


----------



## hwk (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Theoretich eigentlich nicht da nur der Bootsektor gelöscht wird aber es kann sein das, das Aligmend durch einander kommt. Also der Starpunkt ein HDD liegt wo anderster als bei einer SSD. Wenn der bei ner SSD mitten in einem Block anfängt wird beim schreiben immer von mitte des ertsen Blocks bis mitte des zweiten Blocks geschrieben. So jetzt mus der Controller nicht mit einem Block handhaben sondern immer mit zwei und das ist das Problem.



Windows muss n Dateisystem anlegen am anfang, und dazu wird Schnellformatiert soweit mir bekannt .... aber die Diskussion hatten wir schonmal


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

ja bei der Installation schon da erkennt win7 auch das es sich um ne SSD handelt. Aber ich glaube das Roheed die SSD eingebaut hat und mit dem bestehenden win7 die SSD formatiert hat und da erkennt win7 die nicht als solche. 100 Prozentig sicher bin ich mir allerdings da nicht aber ich denke das es so ist.


----------



## roheed (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Moin zusammen^^

Also hab gestern mit meinem Kumpel mit der OCZ geschwätzt...
Er hat seine SSD auch von Hand formatiert. Daher denke ich das das
nicht der alleinige grund sein kann das meine Corsair so schlechte werte ausspuckt. 
Zudem zeigt er mir ja eigentlich den richtigen "1024K wert" an. 

Was ist jetzt eigentlich bei "derEinsteiger" rausgekommen?
Tut sein win7 jetzt?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Moing @roheed, ja aber irgent ein Geheimniss gibts bei dir und ich würds echt gern lösen und du bestimmt auch! Naja vieleicht hast doch mal lust deine SSD zurück zu setzen und neu zu installieren. Ich denke auf Dauer wird es dich auch wurmen und irgentwann wirst du es doch machen, also warum nicht gleich? "derEinsteiger" hat sich nicht mehr gemeldet deshalb vermute ich mal das es wohl bei ihm geklappt hat.


----------



## roheed (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

oder er hat sich nicht mehr gemeldet weil gar nichts mehr geht XD
klar würd ich es auch gerne vom tisch haben dieses thema.
zudem beschäftigt mich es ja schon seit 2 monaten^^

nu gut, nen anderer Kollege hat sich die Corsair F40 besorgt.
Ich wart jetzt erstmal auf seine bench ergebnisse.
Wenn er auch gute werte haben sollte werd ich es wohl auch mal probieren
die SSD wieder zurück zu setzten. Wenn er auch, wie übrigens sehr viele Force besitzter
die gleichen grauenhaften werte wie ich erhält, steckt da system dahinter!
Und damit meine ich ein totgeschwiegenes Problem bei Corsair!

mit hdtune kann ich ja schön sehen wie meine SSD am laufenden band zusammenbricht. 
Vlt gibt es ja sogar qualitätsprobleme mit den flashzellen und daher muß der controller
immer wieder runtertakten. Jo und was das im "durchschnitt" heißt spuckt dann CDM aus.
Wie übriegens hdtune unter "average" auch...also meine berühmten 150 read




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß das viel darüber diskutiert wurde, Hdtune sei mit ner SSD nicht zuverlässig usw. aber denoch alles etwas sehr merkwürdig


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Also das mit HD Tune ist ne spezielle Sache, wenn du ein Sandforce Controller hast sind die Einbrücke normal, ist bei mir genauso und bei anderen auch. Also danach kannst du bei dir nicht gehen.


----------



## derEinsteiger (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Sorry das ich gestern nichts mehr geschrieben habe,es hat geklappt  Habe nur Win 7 drauf gemacht und nun mache ich noch ein paar andere Sachen drauf.

Eine Sache habe ich aber noch,im Gerätemanager unter IDE ATA habe ich nicht AH.. stehen.Das sollte doch eigentlich da sein oder ? Das muss ich im Bios ändern ??


----------



## roheed (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

@hulk
hmm ok, scheint echt so...auch wenn bei dir die auschläge nicht ganz so kraß sind wie 
bei mir ...also nach oben bzw nach unten.

@einsteiger
OK, sauber 
Ich hab den Intel RST treiber drauf...bei mir steht ICH9 ACHI controller usw unter IDE ATA


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

DAs ist bei jedem Bios anderster, schau wo IDE steht, da müsstest du auch RAID und AHCI auwählen können. Wenn du es aber nachträglich machst vergiss nicht den Eintrag in der Restrie zu ändern sonst geht es nicht.Du musst erst in die Regestrie HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Servic es\Msahci den Wert von "start" auf 0 setzen dann neu Start, ins Bios umschallten und dann ganz normal hochfahren.


----------



## roheed (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

und uns mit benchmarks versorgen pls nicht vergesssen 

Also CDM und AS SSD zb thx


----------



## derEinsteiger (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Hier mal ein Anhang vom Gerätemanager...


----------



## roheed (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

installierst du da grad wow?!^^ Das kann man auch durch einfaches rumkopieren 
von seiner alten HDD wieder zum laufen bekommen!

Jo ich würd sagen, AHCI im Bios nicht aktiviert!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ja steht bei dir auf IDE, also den Regestrie Eintrag ändern wir oben von mir beschrieben dann runterfahren im Bios auf AHCI schallten und schon müsste es laufen. Mach aber bitte die benchmarks um die dich @roheed gebeten hat und lade die Screens hir hoch.


----------



## derEinsteiger (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*



roheed schrieb:


> installierst du da grad wow?!^^ Das kann man auch durch einfaches rumkopieren
> von seiner alten HDD wieder zum laufen bekommen!
> 
> Jo ich würd sagen, AHCI im Bios nicht aktiviert!



Ja,bin dabei  Ich hab es immer so gemacht,org. WoW installiert und  dann den alten Ordner rüberkopiert aber wenn das so auch geht dann ist  das ja auch kein problem 




hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja steht bei dir auf IDE, also den Regestrie Eintrag ändern wir oben von mir beschrieben dann runterfahren im Bios auf AHCI schallten und schon müsste es laufen..




Ok,dann änder ich das eben.Wo finde ich das im Bios ?  Falsch machen kann man da nix oder ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

ne kannst nix kaputt machen. Ist schwer zu sagen wo bei die Einstellung ist da jedes Bios anderster ist. Aber schau nach einem Eintrag wo IDE steht da kann man auch immer RAID und AHCI auswählen!


----------



## roheed (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*



> Ja,bin dabei Ich hab es immer so gemacht,org. WoW installiert und dann den alten Ordner rüberkopiert aber wenn das so auch geht dann ist das ja auch kein problem


Also ob es jetzt gesund ist das ganze abzubrechen weiß ich auch nicht, 
aber fakt ist, WOW* muß nicht aktiv *installiert werden. theoretisch kannst es auch direkt
von der alten HDD starten oder sogar über ne Externe^^

Ich bin zwar schon seit 2 jahren wow clean aber selbst der mega 6gb patch lies
sich problemlos dl und auf der externen installieren ohne die installationsroutine durchlaufen zu haben.


@hulk
hmm wenn ich die SSD jetzt resete und ein imgage wieder einspiele ist doch meine windows registrierung wieder hinüber, oder?!
Ist dir dieses Problem bekannt? Auch sony Vegas funzt idr. nicht mehr. Kein plan wo die ihre keys ablegen! Im image sind sie definitiv nicht enthalten ;(


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

ich schlechtesten Fall musst halt bei Microsoft anrufen, musste ich beim letzten mal auch also ich auf der SSD installierte habe. Hheheheh lässt dir keine Ruhe die Sache? Was ich nur bei HD Tune seltsam finde ist das deine Ausschläge nach oben höher sind als bei mir aber dafür gehts auch tiefer runter bei dir?? Ne garanitie gibts aber nicht das sich nach dem Zurücksetzen und win neu aufspielen was ändert, wenn Pech hast ist es genaus so wie vorher und die ganze Arbeit war für umsonst. Aber dennoch würd ichs versuchen!


----------



## roheed (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

ich bin von natur aus viel zu neugierig um mir den spaß jetzt entgehen zu lassen XD

Hab auch kein plan obs überhaupt was bringt aber ein versuch wäre es natürlich wert.


----------



## derEinsteiger (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

So,ich habe es geändert..was muss ich noch machen ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Was meinst du jetzt, also erst den Regestrie eintrag und dann im Bios! WEnn du das meinst.


----------



## derEinsteiger (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ups,sorry.Das habe ich gemacht,dann Win 7 neu gestartet und nun habe ich im Gerätemanager diesen Eintrag.Also hat er alles erkannt,ich wollte jetzt nur wissen ob es das war oder ob man noch etwas anderes einstellen muss ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

nö das wars. Und jetzt bitte ein paar Screenshots von den Benchmarks. DA kann man am besten sehen ob alle bei dir geklappt hat und wir hätten wieder ein paar vergleichs Werte.


----------



## derEinsteiger (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Die reiche ich morgen nach,bin gleich weg^^

Ich danke euch beiden erstmal für eure Geduld und eure Hilfe !!


----------



## roheed (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

jo kein ding, 
wenn du uns dann jetzt noch deine bench uploadest sind wir auch glücklich 

Ich werd jetzt noch die werte von der F40 abwarten und dann 
entscheiden ob ich die SSD resete. Die vorbereitungen hab ich schon mal getroffen, sprich bootable DOS stick + hdd erase angelegt usw. 
Auch wenn ich es nicht verstehen kann warum man eine (ehemals) neue SSD erstmal auf werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen muß um auf gescheite werte kommen zu können^^

Naja vlt bin ich auch ein opfer von RMA oder 14 tage rückgaberecht geworden.


----------



## Holyhawk (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Hey,

meine SSD ist seit heute endlich im Rechner, habe Win7 nun drauf und n paar Programme. Bin aber noch nicht fertig. Hab maln Bench gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja habe gesehen das ich die Version 1.1 habe (Firmware) und es Version 1.1a gibt, jedenfalls steht das auf der Seite von Corsair. Bringt das Update denn was und war es nich so das der Inhalt dann evtl. gelöscht wird?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Das FW Update 1.1 und 1.1a sind das gleiche. Das hat Corsair nur gemacht das sie die von ihnen ausgelieferten SSD's mit der Version 1.1 und der von den Usern nachträglich upgedateten 1.1a auseinander halten könne. Deine Bench Ergebnisse sind super so gar leicht höher als meine obwohl ich auch die Corsair F120 habe. Und sprich bist du mit der Geschwindigkeit zu frieden?


----------



## Holyhawk (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Hey Hulk,

also ich habe leider kaum Zeit hier groß rum zu testen weil andauernd was los ist (WG mit 7 Leuten). Aber heute Abend werd ich ma nur gammeln, zocken und nerden . Das ist der Plan.

Also der Boot geht viel schneller und ich kann den Firefox nachm booten viel viel schneller öfnen. Jedoch habe ich auch kaum was im Autostart und das System ist ganz frisch installiert . Vllt. sollte ich mal die Bootzeit stoppen.

Aber als ich z.b. meine Soundkartentreiber installiert habe. Krass wie schnell er alles entpackt hat und installiert hat ;D. Oder z.B. hatte ich noch ICQ im Autostart direkt nach der installation und ich habs nicht gemerkt weil ICQ so schnell startete, das ichs gar nich richtig mitbekommen habe .

Also ja bin schon wirklich sehr zufrieden damit. Mal schauen wie es mit größeren Anwendungen aussehen wird .

Habe nochn paar Einstellungen gemacht, was ich so beim durchforsten von Links hier gefunden habe und hoffe ich habe alles recht optimal eingestellt.


----------



## roheed (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

@hulkhardy

So hulk alter SSD leidensgenosse^^
Hab meine neugier nicht mehr unterdrücken können 
und secure Erease durchgeführt mit all seinen risiken 

Hat mehr oder weniger auch ganz gut geklappt. 
Mußte aber noch einiges im Bios umstellen bis SE meine SSD erkannt hat.

Sodele...Backup ist wieder drauf, win7 mußt ich nicht mal reaktivieren 

Und hier mein "teilerfolg" Die schreib werte haben sich verdoppelt.
Read hat sich nix getan...Alter schwede ich hab doch wohl echt ne 
gebrauchte SSD untergejubelt bekommen!! Könnte ... 

Vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Werd mich morgen nochmal mehr mit dem thema beschäftigen 
und paar bench rennen lassen. Vlt mach ich auch noch nen neuen 
post auf um leute auf dieses Problem aufmerksam zu machen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

WG mit 7 Leuten, net schlecht aber ich kenne das. Ich hab mal vor 20 Jahren zwegs meiner Ausbildung in einem Wohnheim gelebt, Mädels und Jungs und alle so um die 18 Jahre.......ich glaub ich muss dir net sagen was da so los war. Ja das booten ist schon krass, bei Spielen ist es unterschiedlich, manche Spiele profitieren sehr stark von einer SSD wie Dragon Age geht extrem schnell, bei Crysis ist es duchrwchsen. Naja wirst deine eigenen Erfahrungen machen aber egal was du machst es beschleunig das ganze System mehr als es eine neue CPU je könnte. Kannst ja mal wenn du Zeit hast deine Erfahrungen posten, also viel Spass heute abend!


----------



## Holyhawk (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Klar mach ich .

Mal offtopic, habe gerade meien CPU wieder übertaktet, weil das bios wieder zurückgesetzt war, ka wieso. Jedenfalls nutze ich MSI Afterburner für meine Grafikkartenkühlung und es startet normal.

Aber jetzt wo die CPU OC ist, fragt mich Windows 7 immer ob ich es starten will. Wieso ist das so, es nervt total . Muss immer "Ja" sagen und dann noch die Fancontrol auf Auto stellen. Gibt zwar schlimmeres aber .. ne es nervt eigentlich doch ziemlich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Hi @roheed,  das sieht bei dir aber schon erheblich besser aus als vorher, deine Schreibwerte haben sich teilweise ja fast verdoppelt. Von deinen wichtigen 4k Werten kann ich nur treumen, das hab ich so hoch auch noch bei keinem anderem User gesehen! Hast du mal versucht die SB Spannung etwas anzu heben so das der SATAT Controller etwas mehr Saft bekommt? Aber sonst finde ich hat das schon einiges gebracht, also voll gelohnt würd ich mal sagen. Ich weiß nicht obs daran lag ob sie vielicht gebraucht war. Ich versuch ja schon jeden auszureden die SSD zu formatieren, es muss nicht zu Problemen kommen aber es kann.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

@Holyhowk, das kommt von der Benutzerkonten Steuerung, das hat win7 manchmal. Mir ist nur eine Lösung bekannt du musst sie mal ausschallten dann win7 hochfahren so das Afterburner automatisch startet und dann kannst du sie wieder einschallten, dann dürfte er nicht mehr fragen. Kann sein das es noch ne andere Lösung gibt, ich kenn nur die!


----------



## Holyhawk (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ich kann es mal probieren. Mich wundert das vor dem OC Afterburner auch im Autostart startet ohne nachzufragen und jetzt nachdem ich die CPU übertakte, da wird nachgefragt. Zumal das nicht soviel mit der Graka zu tun haben sollte .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ja ich weiß, ich kenn das war bei mir genauso. Hab echt keine Ahnung warum win7 das macht. Wie gesagt durch rum probieren bin ich auf die eine Lösung gekommen, egal es geht das ist die Hauptsache, hab ja auch Afterburner stängig im Hintergrund laufen, eigene Lüfterkurve!


----------



## Holyhawk (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Hat bei mir leider nicht funktioniert .

Also ich bin in die Einstellungen der UAC gegangen und habe auch "nie benachrichten" gegangen. Reboot, MSI Afterburner startete normal. UAC Settings wieder auf Standard und MSI A. fragt auch wieder nach .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Bin jetzt ein bissel ratlos, ich weiß nur das es bei mir genauso war........versuch das ganze nochmal und starte wen UAC aus ist das Programm als Administrato ausführen zu starten.......oder hab ich in der windows Firewall das Programm angemeldet? Ich weiß es nicht mehr genau, spiel halt ein wegin rum irgentwie gehts wied, ich weiß nur noch das es bei mir genauso war.


----------



## Holyhawk (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ausnahmen Benutzerkontensteuerung unter Windows 7

Das hier funktioniert nicht, hat mir direkt mein Afterburner zerschossen .
Habs nun neu installiert und nun gehts, hab nur keine Ahnung warum.

Das einzige was nun nervt ist, das ich jedes mal das Programm öffnen muss und dann die automatische Lüftersteuerung aktivieren muss. Damit er den Lüfter so regelt, wie ich die Kurve eingestellt habe.

Muss immer auf "auto" klicken und dann noch "apply" ums anzuwenden, das ging vorhin aber einfach so. Also er hats gespeichert  ahhh


----------



## roheed (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

bei mir funzt die benutzerdefinierte lüfterkurve von MSI
auch nicht perfekt! Sie wird es aktiviert, wenn ich mal im 
Spiel war...davor kann ich sie nur von hand aktivieren.
Also das gleiche wie bei dir...

@hulk



> Hast du mal versucht die SB Spannung etwas anzu heben so das der SATAT Controller etwas mehr Saft bekommt?



Ich weiß leider nicht wo bzw. ob ich es überhaupt machen kann...
MB = Gigabyte EX38-DS5

Die NB spannung hab ich schon wegem OC angehoben.
Sprich den MCH auf + 0,015V , standard ist glaub beim EX38 1,25V


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Oh man jetzt hab ich mir heute morgen dein Handbuch von deinem Board reingezogen und tatsächlich, du hast recht kannst keine SorthBridge Spannung einstellen. Na ist halb so wild wäre ja nur ne Möglichkeit gewesen kein Ahnung obs überhaupt was gebracht hätte. Zum Thema Afterburner, ich hatt die ganzen Probleme auch mal, auch das mit der Lüfterkurve die ich von Hand aktivieren musste. Ich weiß aber echt nicht mehr genau was ich alles gemacht habe das es wieder ging. Habt ihr auch die Version 2.0? Meine mich zu errinnern das ich mit der UAC rum gespielt habe das es wieder gelaufen ist aber ich hab die letzte Zeit auf meiner SSD win7 ein paar mal neu installiert bis alles wieder rund lief, hab echt keine Ahnung mehr was ich alles angestellt habe, Sorry!


----------



## Holyhawk (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Naja PCs, die machen manchmal schon was sie wollen . Bin doch nich zum zocken gekommen gestern Abend und nu is erstmal Formel 1 .

Kann ich theorethisch noch was machen um meine SSD zu boosten oder is die mit den Werten schon nah beim Maximum?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Wenn du deine höchst Werte wissen willst musst du den ATTO Bench benutzen, die Werte vom AS SSD Bench sind durchschnits Werte, was natürlich aussage kräftiger ist als absolute Werte aber dennoch finde ich nicht schlecht wenn man weiß was die SSD maximal übertragen kann. Hir der Link:
ATTO Disk Benchmark - Download - CHIP Online

Vettel wirds schon schaffen, wenn er keine Bock schießt wie schon des öfteren passiert!


----------



## Holyhawk (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Habs mal durchlaufen lassen. Aber wie du sagst, Durchschnittswerte finde ich auch sinnvoller.

Ja hoffen wir das Vettel es ordentlich über die Bühne bringen


----------



## roheed (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

mist vettel isch draußen...

Zurück zum thema, 
hatte noch Afterburner 1.6 drauf^^
Mit der 2.0 gehts auf einmal ...MSI  Wie auch immer. Sieht soweit gut aus.

Zum thema SB, thx das du dich mal durchs handbuch gequellt hast für mich.
Ich würd ja fast mal wieder kontakt im Corsair forum aufnehmen und mein
problem mit den niedriegen read werten ansprechen...
aber wenn ich überleg wie es letztes mal lief?!
Alles war schuld an den schlechten schreibwerten, 
nur die SSD selber nicht 
Kein bock mehr auf ach der ICH9 ist ja sooooo schlecht...
der bremst ja soooo unsere arme SSD da könne man nichts machen blablabla.
Mittlerweile weiß ich das der Controller fast sch... egal ist. 
genauso wie der Chipsatz und viele weitere rahmenbedingungen 
die gerne vor das versagen der SSD herangezogen wurden. 

Aber auf die geniale idee mal die SSD zu reseten kamm bis auf dich noch keiner von den feinen herren 
Bin echt etwas entäuscht vom Corsair Support!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ist echt schwierig mit der ganzen verschiedenen Hardware was die User so besitzen, immer genau zu sagen worans den liegt. Ich zum Beispiel hab bei AS SSD Bench absolut normale Werte nur beim ATTO Bench sind sie teilweise viel niedriger als das was ander User mit der gleichen Platte haben. Bei dir   @roheed zum Beispiel werden bei AS SSD absolute Traumwerte beim 4k Bereich angezeigt die ich so noch bei keinem anderen gesehen habe. Was ich bei dir so mit den ganzen Benches gesehen habe sind deine Maximal Werte ablolut in ordnung nur deine minimal Werte gehen etwas tiefer runter als bei anderen aber jetzt aber nichts tramatisches. Richtig sorgen würd ich mir jetzt nicht machen. 
******* das mit Vettel!


----------



## roheed (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

haja aber wir reden hier von einigen % unterschied....
Und nicht wie bei mir read min. 50 mb/s die mir fehlen und vom write 
brauch ma erst gar nicht reden da war der unterschied ja mehr als 100%

Und das ATTO allein nicht reicht sieht man bei mir auch recht gut. 
ATTO meint alles ist ok, aber in der Praxis hat ich dann halt doch nur meine 60 mb/s write

EDIT:::
grad mal getestet...wenn ich zuvor einige GB von meinem Raid auf die SSD kopiert habe
bin ich auf ca. 50-70 mb/s gekommen...nach dem Urlöschen komm ich jetzt auf geniale
140 mb/s - 200 mb/s write. Also ich finde es ein unding das CDM und AS SSD tool immer
so abgetan werden als ob sie ja das böseste wären was man einer Sandforce antun kann!
Aber CDM entspricht halt doch mehr der realität als ATTO und co. auch wenn
die werte halt nicht mehr so schön aussehen auf dem papier wie mit ATTO. 
Das lässt sich halt viel besser vermarkten als die geringeren werte.
Naja was reg ich mich überhaupt auf lol kannst eh nix dran ändern. Richtig finde ich es denoch nicht.


----------



## Holyhawk (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Typisch, war klar das es nicht gut gehen konnte. Irgendwas musste daneben gehen und Alonso der Lackaffe is wieder derjenige der sich freuen kann.

Naja nun gehts gleich ab ins Stadion (und vorher in ner Kneipe BVB - Hoffenheim schaun).

Kam immernoch nicht zum Zocken, daher kein Feedback . Die Tage, hoffentlich.


----------



## derEinsteiger (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Hier ist noch mein Screenshot,ich hoffe das ist ok für meine SSD.


----------



## roheed (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Lol willkommen im club der zu langsamen SSD's ^^
deine Lese werte sind ok bis gut, 
write werte allerdings viel zu gering... 
Schreiben sollte sie über 130 mb/s schafen.

Das wären normale werte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist auch ne vertex 2 mit 120gb


----------



## derEinsteiger (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Und da kann man nix machen außer damit leben ?


----------



## roheed (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Um um den fehler etwas einzugrenzen solltest du uns noch crystaldiskmark posten und ATTO bench. 

dann hast du 2. möglichkeiten (wenns das gleiche ist wie bei mir)

1. Damit leben das du beim schreiben mit angezogenere Handbremse fährst oder
2. Die SSD reseten/urlöschen/auf werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen um vollen speed zu erhalten


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

@ roheed, der nächste,heheheh. Sorry aber mich reist es grad vom Stuhl! Das mit den SSD's ist ne unentliche Geschichte. Tja ich würd wie @roheed empfohlen hat die SSD zurücksetzen!


----------



## roheed (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

ich kenn ne ganze hand voll leute die das problem haben mit den geringen schreibwerten!
Keine ahnung wie man das hinbekommt, aber so langsam aber sicher glaub ich doch 
deiner theorie das man mit dem manuellen (schnell)formatieren das ding abschießt^^

also langsam aber sicher muß ich echt sagen, ohne sich zuvor 4 wochen schlau zu machen 
über SSD's was man alles *NICHT DARF*, sollte man sich keine SSD kaufen lol
Echt empfindlich die dinger und benötigen viel "fachwissen" die nur wenige bis jetzt haben


----------



## derEinsteiger (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ok,und da reicht das normale formatieren ? Ist das zu 100 % sicher das sie danach schneller ist ?  aber schneller als eine HDD ist sie aufjedenfall ? (ich habe zumindest das Gefühl)


----------



## roheed (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

*Nein auf keinen fall Formatieren !!!! *
Damit hast dir vermutlich erst das problem überhaupt eingebrockt^^

Willst du dir ein SSD reset wirklich antun? man benötigt recht viel fachwissen. 
Sagt dir legacy IDE mode oder native ide modus was?! kennst du den unterschied
zwischen IDE und AHCI? Kannst du nen Bootfähigen USB-STick erstellen?
Nein? dann solltest es vlt lieber lassen.

Mein ich echt ernst...Ich hab für mein SSD RESET folgende artikel gebraucht^^

1 X Bootfähigen USB-Stick mit DOS drauf um den SSD Reset durchführen zu können
1 X Bootfähigen USB-Stick mit Acronis Boot loader ums backup einspielen zu können
1 X Externe HDD wo das backup drauf lag
1 X HDD um vorher das Backup zu testen bevor ich mit dem mist anfang^^
2 X Bios umstellen (wenn man weiß was man umstellen muß)


----------



## derEinsteiger (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ok,danke das du so ehrlich bist  Davon habe ich keinen Plan,also lasse ich es einfach so.Wie gesagt,sie geht auch so schon gut ab (finde ich zumindest)


----------



## roheed (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

wenn du dein windows neu installieren willst ist das ganze natürlich etwas einfacher...
Sprich du mußt nur im Bios rumspielen und brauchst nen bootfähigen USB stick mit DOS drauf.

Hier findest eine gute anleitung (ab. 1.8)
Corsair Force - Solid State Drive "SSD" - Starter Guide - The Corsair Support Forums
Allerdings wird hier das ganze drumherum nicht erklärt, 
sprich wie man nen bootfähigen usb stick anlegt oder was man im Bios umstellen muß.

Die SSD geht auch so ab wie schnitzel. Viel wirst in der Praxis nicht davon merken
das du die SSD zurück gesetzt hast.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Hi @roheed, willst du mal was witziges sehen, dann schau her! Ich hab meine SSD nicht vormatiert, also irgentwie sind noch nicht alle Geheimnisse einer SSD, Sandforce Controller geklärt! Ich setze sie jetzt erst mal zurück, da werd ich wohl den rest des Tages Beschäftigung haben.


----------



## hwk (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Abgesehen davon, dass "niedrige" Schreibwerte vollkommen egal sind, weil unwichtig.... zuviel Benchen schadet der SSD mehr als alles andere, die braucht dann erstmal ne weile um sich davon zu erholen^^...
Dass die Schreibwerte abfallen kommt bei vielen vor, wenn sie mit der Zeit nicht wieder hochgehen, wird im OCZ Forum von nem "Hammered In" State gesprochen, der mit nem SSD reset meistens behoben werden kann, aber wie gesagt, ob nun 50 oder 100 MB write ist ziemlich egal solange die Leseraten passen ^^


----------



## roheed (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

@hulk ...

lol auch dir ein Herzliches Willkommmen im Club der langsamen SSD's 

@HWK
Das zuviel gebenche nicht gut ist, ist mir auch klar.
Ich hatte aber schon von anfang an bescheidene Werte, 
die sich auch nach 2 monaten nicht gebesserten haben!
Das einzigste was mir geholfen hat war nun der SSD Reset.

Und das die write werte nicht sooo wichtig ist mir auch klar. 
Aber wenn von anfang an die werte so fürn arsch sind ist das mehr als ärgerlich!


----------



## underloost (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

bin hier drinnen zwar vollkommen unbeteiligt, aber hau auch einfach mal 1-2 Benches von mir rein


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Wie langweilig total normale Werte, ne Scherz bei Seite sieht echt gut bei dir aus. Deine Vertex2 läuft im normal Bereich. So ich hab wieder hohe schreib Werte nur die 4k lese Werte sind mit 16MB ein bissel niedrig. Na mal schauen wie sich das ganze entwickelt. Also das Rücksetzen ist defenetive die beste Möglichkeit bei schreib lese Probleme und schnell gings auch. Tja @roheed bin aus dem Club wieder ausgetreten,hhehehh!


----------



## roheed (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

naja ich bin ja mit meinen knapp 130 mb/s write auch nicht
mehr clubvorstandsvorsitzender XD

Ich denke deine SSD war nun zum ersten mal physikalisch Voll.
Sprich einmal alle Flashzellen beschrieben. 
Auch wenns relativ schnell ging mit dem reset hät ich denoch kein bock das 
jetzt jeden monat wiederholen zu müssen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ach ist doch halb so wild. Wann braucht man schon höhere schreib Raten als 50-60MB? Eigentlich nie nur wenn du von SSD auf SSD kopierst. Von HDD auf SSD, geht auch net weil die HDD nur maximal 100MB schreiben und lesen kann. Beim installieren von Spielen kannst es auch vergessen ein DVD Laufwerk ist noch langsamer, also? @hwk, hat da ja nicht ganz unrecht aber das weiß du ja auch, was solls. Sie lese WErte brechen ja nicht ein auch wenn die SSD total voll ist und darum gehts! Trozdem nervt es mich  gerade das ich bei den 4k lese WErte nur 16 MB hab, du hast ja fast das doppelte mit 26MB, misst!


----------



## roheed (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

ich hab ja noch nen HDD raid, 
da merkt man schon ob ich mit 150 mb oder nur 50 mb schreiben kann 
auf die SSD. Test mal CDM 100mb Filesize. glaub da hab ich nur die 
guten 27 mb 4k read werte.

EDIT:::
@hulk
so jetzt liest dir nochmal pls den beitrag von elprincipal im Corsair forum durch
und dann sagst du mir ob du überhaupt noch was kappierst was SSD angeht 
Frage/Problem mit Corsair Force F80 - Page 3 - The Corsair Support Forums



> Nunja das resetten sollte eher Lesewerte als Schreibwerte wieder in Werkszustand versetzen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Also ganz unrecht hat er nicht, für die schreib Werte ist eigentlich Trim zuständig das die immer auf gleichen Level bleiben. Ich hab ja den selben Effekt bei mir gehabt. Vorher und nachher und bei mir haben sich die schreib Werte auch trastisch verbessert. Was natürlich schon ein wenig merkwürdig ist, den das müsste eigentlich wie gesagt Trim erledigen. Das die schreib WErte stabiel bleiben meine ich. Da gibts wohl noch einiges raus zu finden denke ich.


----------



## hwk (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Naja es ist scheinbar so, dass laut Sandforce, Microsofts MSAHCI Treiber, TRIM irgendwie fehlerhaft umsetzt, und dass man wenn man kann, Intel Treiber benutzen sollte, ka ob Sandforce da mittlerweile selbst was mit der Firmware gemacht hat, damit das mit MSAHCI 100%ig läuft.
Das hab ich vor kurzem irgendwo gelesen...


----------



## Fujidon (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Hallo erstmal ,
ich _bin neu hier_, hab _aber schon_ so einiges hier gelesen,grade der bereich /HDDs, SSDs, Flash, optische Laufwerke und Datenträger ist voll gelungen ,ein lob an die macher 

Aber das ganze forum schaut gut aus 

So jetzt kommt das leidige 

da ich grade neu in sachen SSD bin ,und mir die F120 zugelegt hatte ,müsste ich mich jetzt anmelden .

Wollte mal wissen wie meine werte so sind ,was ich gelesen hatte ,kommt es so ca hin .


Ja nun kommt meine frage ,kann ich mein altes raid 0 HDD nebenbei weiterlaufen lassen (nach neuformatierung ) , oder besser getrent,oder ist ein mischbetrieb SSD/HDD überhaupt ratsam ? Danke

Sorry falls es hier nicht so passt ,gelobe besserung


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Na deine Werte schauen super aus, keine Auffälligkeiten was du ja schon selbst bemerkt hast. So gut wie alle hir im Forum und sonst auch haben ein Mischbetrieb von SSD und HDD den der Speicherplatz einer HDD wäre in SSD nicht zu bezahlen. Sicher kannst du ein HDD RAID und eine SSD nebeneinander betreiben. Was du ja an unserem Vertem Foren Mitglied @roheed siehst der eben falls ein HDD RAID und ne SSD hat, hab jetzt noch nix negatives von ihm gehört und wüsste auch nicht warum.

edit: Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

@hwk, das Problem ist nur das @roheed einen Intel Controller hat und auch den Intel Treiber benutzt und dennoch die gleichen schreib Einbrücher hatte wie ich. Könnte mit der Theorie einhergehen das es zu solchen Einbrüchen kommt wenn alle Zellen einmal beschrieben wurden. Was ich aber eigentlich nicht bestädigen kann, den nach den verschiedenen Tests die ich mit meiner SSD gemacht habe konnte ich nachdem ich sie voll beschrieben habe nichts derartiges feststellen. Auser es gibt dabei eine Art Verzögerung bis das Problem auftritt. Bin daher nicht davon überzeugt das es am MSAHCI Treiber liegt.


----------



## roheed (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

1. @ Fujidon
Hallo und herzlich willkommen im Forum 
Deine Werte sind mehr als im Grünen bereich.
Sieht alles sehr gut aus

2. Ja man kann eine SSD und ein HDD raid nebenbei betreiben. 
Hab bis jetzt auch noch keine probleme oder nachteile dadurch gehabt.

3. ja ich habe seit 2 monaten (sprich seit anfang an) den Intel treiber drauf gehabt. 
gebracht hat es allerdings nichts 

4. @hulk 
ich denke die einbrüche kommen wenn die zellen einmal voll sind!
Hab dir ja schon mal probiert zu erklären das deine SSD physikalisch *NICHT *voll war, 
auch wenn dir das Windows und die SSD vorgaukeln wollte. 
Falls ich überhaupt noch was kapier was die SSD thematik angeht, 
wird die TRIM funktion nur umgesetzt wenn die SSD im leerlauf ist. 
Soll heißen, die zellen werden als "löschbar" markiert und *IRGENDWANNN*
wenn der Sandforce controller mal zeit hat, löscht er die zellen auch wirklich. 
Und wenn ich mich richtig erinner macht er das auch erst dann, 
wenn er keine freien zellen mehr hat, vorher passiert gar nix....

Wär mal interesant gewesen zu beobachten, ob wenn du die SSD mal 2 stunden in 
ruhe lässt sich deine werte wieder verbessert hätten.
Theoretisch ja , aber praktisch... Jetzt nicht mehr nachvollziehbar [leider  ]


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Na wie war das dann bei dir? Ok es besteht die Möglichkeit das sie dir ne gebrauchte SSD unter gejubelt haben, was Cordair natürlich nie zugeben würde. Selbst wenn dem so war haben sich bei dir die schreibwerte auch nie verbessert und ich denke doch das du mal deinen PC im Desktop hast stehen lassen und was anderes gemacht hast so das Trim seine Arbeit verrichten konnte.


----------



## roheed (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Also was bei mir los war kann ich dir nicht sagen, 
aber wenn sie tatsächlich gebraucht war ist ja nicht gesagt das der vorbesitzer
die SSD nicht unter Vista oder XP betrieben hat. Und dann kann TRIM natürlich
nicht greifen, weil das OS die Zellen niemals als "löschbar" markiert hatte!


So stell ich mir das innenleben der SSD vor und der versuch zu erklären 
warum Windows "Voll" nicht gleich Zellen "Voll" heißen muß  
Also auch wenn du die SSD füllst, sind die Zellen niemals Voll!
Allein die ganzen Windows und Programmfile sind bestens kompriemierbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*EDIT::::*
Falls was an meiner theorie dran sein sollte, 
könnte man das am besten testen wenn man die SSD mit unkompriemierbarer Daten füttert!
Z.B. Mit mp3 Files, die SSD einmal voll machen, dann wieder löschen und dann nochmal ganz füllen mit MP3 Files... 
Spätestens nach dem zweiten, dritten mal dürften alle zellen einmal voll sein.
Und dann nochmal benchen, dann dürfte das phänomen mit den langsamen Write werten wieder auftauchen 
weil keine freien zellen übrig sind...nur noch nen haufen als "löschbar" markierte Zellen die die SSD
nach und nach wieder frei gibt wenn sie zeit hat. 

Die langsamen schreib werte kommen ja wohl definitiv davon, das er die "löschbaren" zellen erstmal 
leer machen muß bevor neue daten drauf geschrieben werden...und das kostet viel zeit. 
Um genau zu sein, doppelt so lang...einmal die zeit fürs löschen und einmal die zeit für die neuen daten. 
Das würde auch erklären warum ich nach dem reset genau die doppelten werte rausbekommen hab, 
weil der Löschzyklus entfällt und er direkt schreiben kann und darf. Und das bringt den enormen Leistungsunterschied.

Echt interesantes Thema...Wenn die Dinger nicht so teuer währen würd ich das mal am liebsten selber testen.
Aber grad kein bock die SSD wieder zurückzusetzen XD GAnz zu schweigen das ma uns die Lebensdauer mit gewalt runterdrücken^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ja wie schon mal geschrieben das scheint ein Unentliches Tehma zu sein mit den SSD's. Man darf halt nicht vergessen das die Technik relative neu ist, im gegensatz zu HDD die es seit den 70'ern im freien Markt gibt. Ich kann mich errinern das so um 1982 die HDD ein Problem hatten nämlich das sich die Magnetschicht auf der Platte nach ner gewissen Zeit anfing sich zu zersetzen und immer mehr Sektoren ausgefallen sind. Man konnte die zwar mit einem Programm ausgrenzen aber die Platte wurde dadurch immer kleiner bis sie total im Eimer war.

@roheed deine Theorie klingt nich unlogisch und ich kann fast sagen das du mich bekehrt hast! Dann müsste es eigentlich was bringen wenn man Trim manuell macht, gibt ja ein paar Programme die das machen, und es im Windows ausstellt. Was denkst du wäre das wohl sinnvoll?


----------



## roheed (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ja da schauen Sandforce besitzer leider noch in die Tone 
So ein manuelles Trim Tool gibts nur bei Intel...
Intel SSD Toolbox oder wie die Software heißt. Damit kann man 
das Löschen von "löschbar/nicht mehr benötigt" markierten zellen von hand auslösen.
Nennt sich glaub Wiper Tool. Zumindest hab ich das so mal gelesen.

Hab hier mal meine theorie zu ende gesponnen und es probiert grafisch
festzuhalten. Hoffe es ist nicht zu unverständlich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dagegen gibts nach meiner theorie nur drei Lösungen....
1. Die SSD in ruhe lassen das sie im Leerlauf TRIM ausführen kann 
2. Die SSD von Hand zurücksetzten
3. Mit den schlechten, bzw. halbierten schreibgeschwindigkeiten leben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Also meines Wissens müsste das Wiper Tool mit allen SSD funktionieren.


----------



## JuliusS (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Hi das ist laut meinen Wissen etwas anders . 

1.Windows zeigt volle Kapazität an 
2.Es werden keine Zellen so zum löschen weitergegeben , sondern es werden komplette Blöcke , die beschreiben sind und wo etwas glöscht werden soll die Daten in den Zwischenspeicher kopiert , die noch erhalten werden sollen . Anschließend wird er ganze Block gelöscht und die Daten aus dem Zwischenspeciher zurückt kopiert . Da man nur einen ganzen Block löschen kann


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Ah jo schon klar wenn du direkt jede Zelle einzeln löschen könntest bräuchte man auch kein Trim.


----------



## roheed (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

naja das sollte ja auch nur ein ganz einfaches beispiel sein...
wie das ganze sich mit den zellen und blöcken verhält ist mir dann 
im letzten detail auch recht wurscht...

so, nach 100 seiten forum durchlesen bei computerbase zum 
thema Vertex 2 hab ich 2 kleinere news.

1. der Microsoft AHCI treiber hat wohl tatsächlich nen TRIM bug lol
Hat OCZ festgestellt und schon zugegeben das es probleme mit dem Sandforce kontroller gib.

2. Die meisten bench wo ich jetzt gesehen hab liegen bei write werten
von 60mb -90mb ^^ ganz selten bei 130 so wie wir es haben nach 
dem frischen reset. 

Darüberhinaus wird das thema Sandforce Controller immer komplizierter.
Solangsam glaube ich das keiner so genau weiß was sich da überhaupt
im inneren tut 

*EDIT:::*
ne kleiner geheimtip am rande....Es gibt mittlerweile nen neuen Intel RST treiber...hört auf V10.0.XXX
Einfach mal googeln, vlt gibts ihn auch schon offiziel bei intel als DL. Konnte aber keine änderungen ausmachen.

*EDIT2:::*
Nope gibts wohl leider noch nicht offiziel...einfach mal nach "intel rst" googeln und dann erster Link. 
Da steht dann alles weitere. Scheint wohl die performance von SSD raids anzuheben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Am Anfang des Videos wird die Trim Funktion sehr schön erklärt finde ich und so kompliziert ist es jetzt auch nicht.
YouTube - SSD optimal Einrichten (Windows 7) [Part1]


----------



## Fujidon (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Hallo ,und danke erstmal für die infos !! Klasse !

Hatte gelesen das raid halt nicht gehen sollte ,um so erfreulicher das es geht.

Habe das board "Asus _Maximus II Formula"(neueste Bios) ,was man halt mit Speeding HDD betreiben kann ,ob Speeding funst ?,muss ich dann mal testen ,zu not geht ja der normale raid auch !
__
Aber __die Hoffnung mit Speeding stirbt jetzt zuletzt!

_ ( Über die zwei "Speeding HDD"-SATA-Ports richtet das Borard  automatisch einen Raid-0-Verbund ein )
_
Bis jetzt kann ich die F120 Corsair empfehlen __

Edit : 
_SSD Optimal einrichten, Tutorial-Video!   hulkhardy1


----------



## roheed (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

ja das video ist soweit recht gut und deckt auch alles wesentliche 
zum thema ssd optimieren ab. Ich hab halt noch die hybernate modus abgeschalten...das bringt nochmal ca. 4gb platz auf der SSD.
Wenn man eine 40 oder 60 SSD hat ja auch nicht grad so wenig 

Ähm jo, Trim ist soweit gut erklärt. unklar ist aber halt immer 
noch wann TRIM getrigert wird, soll heißen wann wirds ausgelöst.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Weißt du was mit aufgefallen ist, also bei mir jetzt. Seit ich die SSD zurück gesetzt hab, bekomme ich beim Booten kein Willkommen Screen mehr. Die Bootzeit hat sich auch auf um 5 auf 14 Sekunden verkürzt obwohl so gut wie alles wie vorher ist. Aber laut Benchmarks hat sich die Lese Geschwindigkeit nicht erhöt?? Ich habe immer gedacht die Frauen sind das größte Rätsel auf der Welt, nö Irrtum es sind die SSD's!


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

der sandforce kontroller besitzt soviele interne mechanismen das
ich bald gar nix mehr kapier^^ 
oder hast du schon davon gehört das wenn man sie 
überlastet oder zuviel drauf rumschreibt (wie zb bei zu vielem benchen)
in einen art "schreibzugriff verlangsamungsmodus" geht lol?!
nennt sich glaub write throtteling oder so ähnlich^^ 
Mußt dir mal die foreneinträge bei Computerbase durchlesen. Sind
paar nette bis hin zu schokierenden einträgen drin^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Das sind alles Versuche das seltsame Verhalten der SSD's zu erkären. Ich bin echt langsam am überlegen ob man nicht empfehlen sollte, wenn man eine SSD ganz neu bekommt sie von vornherein erstmal zurück zu setzen! Das mit dem Throtteling, was für einen Sinn sollte so eine Funktion haben? An der Temperatur kann ja nicht liegen bei der geringen Leistungsaufnahme......1 Ich hab mich ja schon ein paar mal mich mit Mitarbeirten von corsair unterhalten und die haben sich auch beschwert das Sandforce so gut wie nix über die funktionsweise ihres controllers Preis gibt. Deshalb wird wohl so viel spekuliert.


----------



## JuliusS (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Hi das Thema nimmt neue Dimensionen an um es ganz verstehen zu können müssen wir noch die 4te entdecken . Aufjedenfall ist es auch ein sehr spannendes Thema . Da ich mir ein Silentsystem im Moment zusammenstelle denke ich über eine crucial real ssd mit 64 gb nach ... MFG Julius


----------



## Robi-G (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Hallo alle miteinander. 
So habe jetzt den Fred von 1 bis hierher durchgelesen. Also mir scheint die ganze Technik noch etwas frisch? 
Mich erschreckt irgendwie, dass Schreiberaten einbrechen bzw. 10% des Speichers min. frei gelassen werden sollten.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Haltbarkeit der Daten aus? (Fehler können immer passieren), aber gibt es Auffälligkeiten in diesem Bereich?

Interessant wäre so eine Platte ja sehr für OS & Programme, vor allem wegen dem Speed.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

Also mit Datenverlust gibts so gut wie keine Probleme. Wenn du eine SSD mit Sandforce Controller nimmst, kannst du sie so gut wie ganz befülle. Das mit der Schreibrate und das sie bei manchen Usern einbricht ist so ne Sache, wird noch überall diskutiert woher das kommt. Aber im alltag betrieb merkst du das eigentlich nicht, da diese hohen Schreibraten so gut wie nie benötigt werden.


----------



## roheed (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche eine SSD für mein System...*

hallo @juliuss und @Robi-G

wir haben für allgemeine diskusionen einen neuen sammelthread eingerichtet...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...d-diskusionsthread-rund-um-das-thema-ssd.html

wäre nice wenn ihr dort weiter machen könnten bzw. würdet .-)

thx


----------

